# First indoor harvest-Diesel Ryder



## time4tokin20s (Sep 1, 2008)

After 15 years of growing outside this is my first indoor harvest.She is 9 weeks today and has 40% amber triches.She has had a rough life with crappy soil(MG moisture control),not enough light to begin with, and later reaching temps of 100 before I got my box dialed in.But she made it with nice little rock hard buds,I'll guestimate a half oz. give or take when she dries.I clipped a few branches a couple days ago and it has a very nice high after 4 or 5 hits.Luckily the 2 that are 2 weeks behind her are looking much better then she did at their age and I should get a much bigger harvest from them.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 1, 2008)

Very Nice. Did you do these with 18/6 light?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 2, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Very Nice. Did you do these with 18/6 light?



20/4


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 2, 2008)

good job, mang... like you said... here's hope'n the others r gunna give you so much more :aok:


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 2, 2008)

*GOOD JOB *
*Give us a smoke report after they are cured*


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 2, 2008)

very nice!!!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 2, 2008)

nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 2, 2008)

very nice for first indoor grow


----------



## KushBlower12 (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome to indoor. Is the grass greener on the other side or what? or should I say whiter?


----------



## Sexologist420 (Sep 6, 2008)

Good job man!!! beautiful first indoor harvest.:holysheep:


----------



## dimebag420 (Sep 6, 2008)

good job bro! the first indoor is usually a lil tricky, especially if ur used to mother nature. hope ur other babies do well.....cheers!


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 6, 2008)

Wows bro, I'm impressed.  With crappy soil, not enough light, AND with high temps to up to 100 degrees I'm surprised your plant wasn't too stressed out.  

But you looks like you did a great job bro!  :smoke1: 

​


----------

